# tankmates for my yellowface calvus



## clarkd9100 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am now down to one pair of yellowface calvus in this 55gal tank, because the male killed or forced me to remove the rest of them. So now that I know other calvus wont work, what else might work with the pair that I have? I have a small front in another tank I could move. I'm not sure which type of front he is. Other than that I'd have find.

Thanks for suggestions in advance!!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It's very typical that a male altolamprologus will not tolerate other males in that tank size. But- they make good neighbors to other species. Your front will need a 6ft tank shortly, and may find the calvus to be tasty snacks, so I'd leave him out of the 55g. But- shell dwellers, cyps, another rock dweller- you've got many options so tell us what species your interested in, and we can help with more specific advice.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agree with triscuits advice. I would add that you likely have compressiceps, not calvus. Yellow faced, or more commonly known as Gold Heads are a compressiceps, though it isn't uncommong that LFS make such naming mistakes.


----------



## clarkd9100 (Feb 28, 2013)

They are definitely Altolamprologus Calvus Yellow unless every picture on the internet is wrong. My male killed a pair and started on the next female before I could separate them. I want a small schooling fish maybe something that will be out and move around since the pair that is left don't move around too much.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok, if they are yellow calvus fair enough, but they wouldn't be called yellow faced calvus.

If you want schooling fish to go in with them, you can go with Paracyprichromis nigripinnis, or non-Jumbo Cyprichromis leptosoma. If you don't care about cichlids, I've kept all types of Australian rainbows in with Altolamprologus.


----------



## clarkd9100 (Feb 28, 2013)

all 3 of those look like options I would be interested in if I can find them. Thank you. I was thinking about trying some neon tetras. I can get 10 or 15 cheap enough that if they all get eaten it won't be a horrible loss


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Chances are neons won't be eaten or even harassed, but more likely unable to thrive in the high pH for all that long.


----------

